

Ask HN: Chrome New Tab with 6 Tiles? - dyeje

Has anyone else noticed this behavior?  It is driving me insane.  When I open a blank new tab I am given the usual screen, but I am shown 6 tiles of my most visited sites instead of 8.<p>Here&#x27;s a screenshot:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gMgU6y6
======
swyphcosmo
I'm getting that same thing too! Not sure what's going on.

